# Gun holsters?



## BusinessMan (Nov 16, 2017)

I am unsure if this would go here in this section, so forgive me if i am mistaken.

So i have a smith and wesson m&p 40 (full size, not the shield) .40cal pistol. I would like to find a good holster to have on my hip or on the side of my thigh (i like to go hiking a lot in remote areas and can never be too safe ). However, I am having trouble finding a decent one that isn't for the shield. Any help?


----------



## Mattykoda (Dec 3, 2017)

Check out safariland holsters. I have 2 of them for my g19 and 17 with the leg drop if I want to run it. They have a holster finder and it's very specific if you have mods. The duty holsters are expensive but the concealable holsters will run you around $50-70 and are well worth it. Hopefully you already have a good gun belt to support the weight.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 4, 2017)

Safariland is good stuff and the recommendation regarding a good belt is spot on. Also check out Raven Concealment if you like kaidex (the hard plastic paddle holsters). They come with all the attachments for IWB, OWB, and straight or angled carry.


----------

